# "Going Rawr! Dog Lover's Compendium"



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Has anybody read this book? I'm thinking about buying it, but I'm wondering if anyone has read it already and has opinions. Also, is it available in any form other than eBook? I would much rather have a physical copy...


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Cliffdog said:


> Has anybody read this book? I'm thinking about buying it, but I'm wondering if anyone has read it already and has opinions. Also, is it available in any form other than eBook? I would much rather have a physical copy...


I haven't read the book. I googled it and went to a web page where the author (I assume its the author) is pitching it. There is no greater proponent of raw feeding than me but she makes claims I wouldn't make. Just skimming the page, I couldn't find what makes up her diet.

Honestly, Cliff, You will get more information here on DFC than you will get from any book, plus you have very experienced raw feeders here to help you along and answer all your questions. Save your money and just hang here and you won't loose anything and will probably gain a lot.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> I haven't read the book. I googled it and went to a web page where the author (I assume its the author) is pitching it. There is no greater proponent of raw feeding than me but she makes claims I wouldn't make. Just skimming the page, I couldn't find what makes up her diet.
> 
> Honestly, Cliff, You will get more information here on DFC than you will get from any book, plus you have very experienced raw feeders here to help you along and answer all your questions. Save your money and just hang here and you won't loose anything and will probably gain a lot.


I agree. But I was hoping that if they produced physical copies, I could buy one and give it to my sister, the Hill's Enthusiast.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Cliffdog said:


> I agree. But I was hoping that if they produced physical copies, I could buy one and give it to my sister, the Hill's Enthusiast.


Ahhhhh ... good reason. Get her Tom Lonsdale's Raw Meaty Bones Promote Health. That will grab her attention. I think its probably cheaper than this book. Its a good "why should I feed raw" book.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks good, thanks for pointing it out. Probably better than 'Going Rawr'.


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

I love that book! It's a great one to take to the vet also.


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

*Tom Lonsdales book was the*

one I was referring to.
I'm such a comp dummy:redface:


----------



## Roger Biduk (Feb 2, 2013)

Cliffdog said:


> I agree. But I was hoping that if they produced physical copies, I could buy one and give it to my sister, the Hill's Enthusiast.



Hello Cliffdog,

I'll put a two-page thread of the 20 dog-books I have in my library that I've posted on another forum.
Tom Lonsdale has written some good stuff and these forums do provide some very good info.

For some reason, people don't seem to understand that all anyone has to do to keep any animal healthy, whether it be a dog, hippo or giraffe is to feed a species-appropriate diet, similar to one they've been eating for the last 40 million years or so... mind you the AVMA, AAHA and most vets don't seem to understand it but they all have a very different agenda.

As far as Hill's goes, one simply has to read the label... a diet consisting of little or no meat for a carnivore or obligate carnivore with nothing but garbage and eventually harmful fillers thrown in... what's to understand?
Oh, and there's the recalls by the FDA...


----------

